# [SOLVED] white square appears on desktop



## tungbot

a white square appears on the top left corner of my desktop after my computer wakes up from hibernation mode. any ideas on how to get rid of or fix this thing? it disappears after reboot but comes back after hibernation. check out the screen shot to see what i mean. 

thanks,
tungbot


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: white square appears on desktop*

Hi - 

Is the white square in the wallpaper itself?

I noticed the battery icon showed low battery level. Was the system in hibernation while on D/C battery power or was the A/C plugged in?

Run a DirectX Graphics Kernel Diagnostics report - 
START | type *dxdiag* | if x64 click on "...64-bit..." bottom-center of screen | save as a text file

Zip it up & attach to your next post.

Are all Windows Updates in? You are not alone in Windows 7 + hibernation problems. 

Windows Updates --> www.update.microsoft.com

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## tungbot

*Re: white square appears on desktop*

definitely not apart of the wallpaper. this problem has occurred with a full battery too, so i don't think that's the issue.

the direct x report is really long and i can't zip it up. installing updates now.


----------



## tungbot

*Re: white square appears on desktop*

i installed the latest windows updates.

i have attached the Direct x report. blah


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: white square appears on desktop*

Hi - 

dxdiag looks fine - chipset, video, audio, etc... drivers nice & new.

Does the white square occur if using sleep?
What about re-start?
Cold boot-up?

jcgriff2

.


----------



## tungbot

*Re: white square appears on desktop*

it happens only when after wake up of hibernation and sleep. on restart it goes back to normal. on cold boot it is also normal. 

it only happens after "waking up". balls.


----------



## jenae

*Re: white square appears on desktop*

Hi, might be the Icon Cache is corrupt follow these instructions:-

Go to Start all programs accessories and right click on command prompt select “run as administrator”

type "taskkill /im explorer.exe /f" without quotes press enter

Now type each line and press enter after each line. 
Note the spaces.

CD %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local

attrib -h IconCache.db

del IconCache.db

Now type exit and press enter
Reboot to take effect


----------



## tungbot

*Re: white square appears on desktop*

says" file not found" (the iconcache.db) 

it can't find the file. i also cannot find the file. what should i do?


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: white square appears on desktop*



jenae said:


> Hi, might be the Icon Cache is corrupt follow these instructions:-
> 
> Go to Start all programs accessories and right click on command prompt select “run as administrator”
> 
> type "taskkill /im explorer.exe /f" without quotes press enter
> 
> Now type each line and press enter after each line.
> Note the spaces.
> 
> CD %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local
> 
> attrib -h IconCache.db
> 
> del IconCache.db
> 
> Now type exit and press enter
> Reboot to take effect



Hi - 

Run the CD command with quotes - 


Code:


CD "%USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local"

TheIconCache.db file is exactly where *jenae* said it is.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## tungbot

*Re: white square appears on desktop*

i tried, the file isn't there. i tried looking in the folder too. i know it's supposed to be there. i am 100% i'm looking in the right place and followed the directions correctly. maybe that's the problem? there's no iconcache.db file?


----------



## jenae

*Re: white square appears on desktop*

Hi, sure you are running this as administrator:-



> Go to Start all programs accessories and right click on command prompt select “run as administrator”


The IconCache.db file is a hidden file so when you search for it you need to have "show hidden files and folders" checked. This is the reason for the command:-

attrib -h IconCache.db

This removes the hidden file attribute.

There should be no reason for the command:-

"%USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local" it does not need the ".


----------



## tungbot

*Re: white square appears on desktop*

i am set as an administrator. also, i can see other hidden files in the folder, just not that one. i can't tell what's going on. i think i might be missing the file, and it's not recreating on reboot.


----------



## tungbot

*Re: white square appears on desktop*

ok! i found it! it disappears after the white box appears. when i reboot i can find it. i'm going to follow the steps again


----------



## jenae

*Re: white square appears on desktop*

Hi. open a CMD prompt (as administrator as shown above) and at the prompt type:-



Code:


regsvr32 shell32.dll press enter

reboot to take effect


----------



## tungbot

*Re: white square appears on desktop*

ok, i deleted the iconcache.db file using your directions and came up with the same results. (Upon waking from sleep/hibernation there is a white block in the top left corner)

i tried the "regsvr32" with the same results as well. the white block still persists.


----------



## jenae

*Re: white square appears on desktop*

Hi, pesky little fellow, go to a blank spot on your desktop and right click select personalize, then theme, change the theme (windows classic for eg) and reboot. If the problem is resolved , then go back to theme and change to your preferred.

If this fails try cmd prompt (as administrator) and type sfc /scannow press enter

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## tungbot

*Re: white square appears on desktop*

ok, i tried resetting the theme to another and restarting, no dice. 

also got on the command prompt, it said "no integrity problems"


----------



## jenae

*Re: white square appears on desktop*

Hi, since this revolves around "hibernation" lets take a look there. Your hibernation settings are contained in a file "hiberfil.sys" and if it is corrupt could be the cause of your problem (none of this will do any harm). Lets clear the file:-

Open a CMD prompt (as administrator, accessories right click command prompt select "run as administrator)

At the prompt type:-



Code:


  powercfg -h off  press enter
reboot to take effect

This will disable hibernation and clear the hiberfil.sys file.

After reboot open another CMD prompt (as administrator, as above) and type:-



Code:


powercfg -h on  press enter
reboot to take effect

Now go to this site and apply the recommended settings for power saving (inc hibernation) read it all.

http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/63567-power-options-sleep-mode-problems.html

Hopefully this will resolve your problem.(don't worry about the vista applies to 7 as well)


----------



## tungbot

*Re: white square appears on desktop*

its fixed! i don't know which part fixed it, but thanks for all of your help! 

i also got rid of the password screen i wonder if that had anything to do with it.

thanks again!

tungbtray:


----------



## jenae

*Re: white square appears on desktop*

Hi, glad you got it sorted thanks for letting us know.


----------

